# Prime rib



## pg77 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello all, I am smoking a 5.65lb bone in prime rib for the first time Sunday in my master built dual fuel propane smoker. Any good recipes, tips, etc...
Much appreciated


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 10, 2020)

I would run the temps around 400 and take it to an IT of 175, wrap it in foil, and then let it rest in a 200 degree oven for a couple hours before slicing. 

JK! Prime rib sounds great! I personally like to take mine to about 115 and then give it a nice sear on a hot grill and pull it at 125. Let it rest for a few before slicing. Low and slow at 225. Mesquite goes well with beef but if you don't want it too smoky you can try out hickory or whatever you have on hand. 

Do yourself a favor and do a search for 

 chef jimmyj
 smoky au jus recipe. So good with prime rib! Good luck take some pics and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## pg77 (Apr 10, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan, thank you. Thought you were drunk on that first part there for a  bit. Haha. I was thinking mostly cherry wood with some hickory mixed in. Also was gonna put some beef broth in smoker with the prime rib, smoke that as well and add in the drippings when done.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2020)

pg77 said:


> SmokinVOLfan, thank you. Thought you were drunk on that first part there for a  bit. Haha. I was thinking mostly cherry wood with some hickory mixed in. Also was gonna put some beef broth in smoker with the prime rib, smoke that as well and add in the drippings when done.



Vol is probably drunk , but his advise is golden. I use a rub of SPOG and smoke it at 225* to 250*. Pull and rest at 120ish mark, let the carryover bring it up to 125*

Chris


----------



## pg77 (Apr 10, 2020)

Chris, thank you. You guys use a water pan as well?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2020)

I don't in my WSM or Kettle


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 10, 2020)

pg77 said:


> Chris, thank you. You guys use a water pan as well?



I use the water pan in my propane rig. And yeah I think cherry and hickory will serve you well. Don't forget the horseradish!


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 10, 2020)

pg77 said:


> Hello all, I am smoking a 5.65lb bone in prime rib for the first time Sunday in my master built dual fuel propane smoker. Any good recipes, tips, etc...
> Much appreciated



Is your roast a 2-bone or 3-bone?  What grade is it? And does every body like the same doneness?

Because it's a Sunday dinner, and also Easter, a prime rib is perfect for friends and family meal, and honestly it's the easiest piece of meat to cook in your smoker because all you really need to do is warm it up to the internal you like.  In other words, you don't have to cook it tender, it already is.

Here is a suggestion to kick around.

Seasonings are up to you, build on salt and pepper.
Remove the bones (they are likely parted anyway) which will be one simple cut.  Remove the membrane and season them.  These will take 2 to 3 hours longer than the roast, so either start them ahead of time (if you have a couple of large eaters), or start later because these are wonderful the next day.  Foiling when the color is good is an option, and cooking for an hour or so will tender them up nicely.
Removing the bones will let you trim and tie the roast for very even cooking, and even doneness through the cross section.  You can get somewhat aggressive on the trim if it's a USDA Prime grade.  Smoke the roast at 225°.  Cook time will be 3 to 3.5 hours, but monitor the internal.  Cook time is only a guesstimate.  The ends will be almost the same doneness as the center, and the lip will not be gray.
I spray mine after an hour with some water and Wooster, or some jazzy beef broth, or even pickle juice and water. This is optional.
If you don't like the final color, rest the roast then put it into a 500° oven for maybe 5 minutes, just enough to crisp up the surface.  I cook over live fire so most of the time I don't need the end sear.
I keep a warm cast iron skillet on the stove, and if anyone thinks their slice is too rare, give the slice 30 seconds or so on each side, and serve the darker side up on the plate.  This fools the eyes long enough for them to take the first bite. 
These are all 5.5 to 6 pound roasts, notice how tying makes them all about the same diameter?  They are Prime grade so I trimmed a little closer.






This is about the color I normally shoot for.





I like mine medium rare, a warm to hot but still pink center.  Notice how even the doneness is, and the lip is only darker because of the myoglobin.





This one is a hair less done, maybe 130°ish.


----------



## stokensmoke (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm making one too so I got a question to go along with this - 5lb prime rib @ 250 - how long to hit 120IT?


----------



## Teal101 (Apr 10, 2020)

stokensmoke said:


> I'm making one too so I got a question to go along with this - 5lb prime rib @ 250 - how long to hit 120IT?


Around 2.5hrs if the meat is uniform.

I like Thirdeye above remove the bones and also tie it up into a tube to promote even cooking.  I just recently did one and documented the cook here





						Prime Rib, just because!
					

With this quarantine I've been digging through the freezer finding things to cook up. So far this week we've had beef chuck short ribs and then amassive tri-tip. I found this prime I always forget I have and figured might as well do it up for some friends!  Trimmed the fat cap and silverskin off...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 10, 2020)

Teal101 said:


> Around 2.5hrs if the meat is uniform.
> 
> I like Thirdeye above remove the bones and also tie it up into a tube to promote even cooking.  I just recently did one and documented the cook here
> 
> ...



I missed that post you linked... great cook and you have some great knife skills!


----------



## pg77 (Apr 10, 2020)

Thank you. It’s a 2 bone prime rib, the butcher trimmed and ties it already but left the bone in. It’s a prime cut and my butcher gets great meat. Thank you for all the advice.


----------



## Teal101 (Apr 10, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I missed that post you linked... great cook and you have some great knife skills!


Thank you sir!  Looking at your roasts is making me hungry.  Fred Meyer has them out right now, $5.97/lb so not a killer deal, but I'm gonna go down and grab one or two to throw in the freezer!


----------



## phatbac (Apr 11, 2020)

I like to take mine to about 132 and rest of rabout and hour to go to a medium...my family doesnt like it as rare as some folks...or if you have a mixed crowd go 125 and let rest then slice and sear the edges for the doneness everyone desires.

Here is one i did a while back... https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/prime-rib-to-go.274671/

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2020)

pg77 said:


> Hello all, I am smoking a 5.65lb bone in prime rib for the first time Sunday in my master built dual fuel propane smoker. Any good recipes, tips, etc...
> Much appreciated




Take your pick.
These are all in that size neighborhood: (4 to 6 pounds)
You'll notice to keep your Smoker Temps below 250° to get Pink from Bark to Bark:
Smoked Prime Rib (Double Birthday Dinner 2017)
Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)
Smoked Prime Rib (49th Anniversary Dinner)
Smoked Prime Rib (First of 2017)
Smoked Prime Rib (Apple Smoke)
Smoked Prime Rib (New Best Ever)
Smoked Prime Rib (Another One)
Smoked Prime Rib (Great Stuff)
Smoked Prime Rib (Best Ever)
Smoked PRIME RIB (Multiple Woods)
Smoked Prime Rib (Panned)
Smoked Prime Rib (Panned #3)
Smoked Prime Rib (Easter 2018)
Smoked Prime Rib with Apple Dust (July 2019)
Smoked Prime Rib. Mrs Bear's Birthday (Oct 2019)

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 11, 2020)

Do one of Bears from the list as he is the prime rib king....can't go wrong.

John


----------

